# Solved: BootExecute / spybot



## shetawk (Sep 5, 2005)

Received pop up from Spybot:

Category: Session manager
Change: Value changed

Entry: BootExecute

Old data: autocheck autochk/p\??\C:autocheck aut

New data: autocheck autochk *\

What does this mean? Shall I allow the change? 

Puter had hard time booting yesterday one time. Defragged it after. Thank you ST


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks like a chkdsk scan was scheduled to run and now the value is being returned back to the default. I would allow the change.


----------



## shetawk (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Thank you so much. ST


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

